# Play with Registry Editor



## kal_21 (Aug 13, 2007)

A couple Tips of registry below only dedicated for Windows XP User. 
Before you play with your Registry, it is better to do backup first. 
1. Click Start > Run. 
2. Type regedit and press Enter after Run Window emerge. 
3. Inside Registry Editor, choose menu File > Export. 
4. After Export Registry File showed up, insert file name to File Name part, ex backup-registry and so on. 
5. Press Save button. 

To Speed up Registry Update 
Go to Start > Log Off > Log Off. 

Change Wallpaper 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/Desktop 
Double click at wallpaper and insert the desired path picture in Value Data. 

Change Recycle Bin Name 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E} 
Double click at option (Default value) give new desired name in Value Data. 

Show Rename In Recycle Bin 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}/ShellFolder 
Double click at Attributes > Edit Binary Value. In Value Data, change those value into 0000 50 01 00 20. 

Hide Recycle Bin 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Desktop/NameSpace 
Delete subkey {645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}, then Restart computer to see the result. 
To show it back, make again the digit number combination {645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}. 

Adding Shortcut Content Menu In Recycle Bin 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}/ShellFolder 
Double click Attributes and change digit number in Value Data with the following: 
0000 50 01 00 20 > Rename 
0000 60 01 00 20 > Delete 
0000 70 01 00 20 > Rename & Delete 
0000 41 01 00 20 > Copy 
0000 42 01 00 20 > Cut 
0000 43 01 00 20 > Copy & Cut 
0000 44 01 00 20 > Paste 
0000 45 01 00 20 > Copy & Paste 
0000 46 01 00 20 > Cut & Paste 
0000 47 01 00 20 > Cut, Copy & Paste 

Adding Shortcut Content Menu In Recycle Bin With Selection Menu 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}/Shell 
Click Edit > New > Key give the desired name (ex: Go To Windows Explorer). 
Under those new key, go to menu Edit > New > Key again make another new key called Command. 
Double click option (Default), and in Value Data, fill with Windows Explorer path(C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe). 

Restore The Missing Folder Documents In My Computer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/DocFolderPaths 
Click Edit > New > String Value and give appropriate name with username which is used in Windows (Ex: W5A) 
Double click at those value and insert location path where your Documents is (Ex: D:\Documents) 

Removing File Stored from My Computer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/MyComputer/NameSpace/DelegateFolders 
Delete subkey {59031a47-3f72-44a7-89c5-5595fe6b30ee} by pressing Del button. 

Hide My Recent Documents 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/Explorer 
Click Edit > New > DWORD Value and give name NoRecentDocsMenu. 
Then double click at those DWORD Value, and once again give value 1 to activated. 

Hide Find Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/Explorer 
Click Edit > New > DWORD Value and give name NoFind. 
Then double click at those DWORD Value and give value 1 to activated. Restart computer. 

Hide Help And Support 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value - Menu Edit > New > DWORD Value, and give name NoSMHelp. 
Then double click at NoSMHelp and fill with value 1 in Value Data. Restart computer. 

Hide Run Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoRun. Double click and insert value 1 as Value Data. 

Hide Run Menu From Start Menu (2) 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Advanced 
Find value called Start_ShowRun, double click and insert value 0 in Value Data. 


Hide Log Off 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/Explorer 
Click Edit > New > Binary Value and give name NoLogOff. 
Double click at NoLogOff and insert value 01 00 00 00 in Value Data. 

Hide Turn Off Computer Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/Explorer 
Click Edit > New > DWORD Value and give name NoClose. 
Double click NoClose and give value 1 in Value Data. 

Cleartype At Logon Screen 
HKEY_USERS/.DEFAULT/Control Panel/Desktop 
Double click FontSmoothingType and insert value 2 in Value Data. 

Make Different Looks At Logon Screen 
HKEY_USERS/.DEFAULT/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/ThemeManager 
Double click ColorName and insert Metallic text in Value Data. 

Show Administrator At Welcome Screen 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\SpecialAccounts\UserLis t 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name Administrator. 
Double click Administrator and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Automatic Login 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows NT/CurrentVersion/Winlogon 
Double click AltDefaultUserName and insert chosen username account. 
Double click AutoAdminLogon and insert value 1 in Value Data. 
Make a new DWORD Value ad give name DefaultPassword. 
Double click DefaultPassword and insert chosen password account in Value Data. 

Hide Printer Icon & Faxes from Start Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Advanced 
Find value called Start_ShowPrinters and give value 0 in Value Data. 

Hide Control Panel From Start Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Advanced 
Find value called Start_ShowControlPanel and double click at those part. 
Insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Hide My Pictures From Start Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Advanced 
Double click at Start_ShowMyPics and insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Show Administrative Tools Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Advanced 
Double click at StartMenuAdminTools and give value 1 in Value Data. 

Minimize Start Menu Icon 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Advanced 
Double click at Start_LargeMFUIcons and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Erase Username At Start Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Choose Edit > New > DWORD Value and give name NoUserNameInStartMenu. 
Double click NoUserNameInStartMenu and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Prevent Any Change from Start Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoChangeStartMenu. 
Double click NoChangeStartMenu and insert alue 1 in Value Data. 

Hide My Recent Documents 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Advanced 
Double click Start_ShowRecentDocs and insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Change Important Default Shortcut Name In Desktop 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/CLSID 
Double click at default value for each subkey below: 
My Network Places: 
{208D2C60-3AEA-1069-A2D7-08002B30309D} 
My Computer: 
{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} 
My Documents: 
{450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103} 
Recycle Bin: 
{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E} 
Default IE Icon: 
{871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D} 
Insert unique name as the substitute default name. 

Hide Icon In Desktop 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Advanced 
Double click at HideIcons and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Cleaning All Icon At Desktop 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoDesktop. 
Double click at NoDesktop and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Make Desktop More Stable 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name DesktopProcess. 
Doubl click DesktopProcess and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deleting Program List On Run Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/RunMRU 
At the right window, you will see many software in a row (marked as alphabet a, b, c, d, etc). 
To erase it, simply by choosing 1 of (or all) existed program name and press Del button 
If it show confirmation window to deleting data, choose Yes. 

Cleaning Recent Documents 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoRecentDocsHistory. 
Double click at NoRecentDocsHistory and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Vanishing Info Tip At Folders Icon In Desktop 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Advanced 
Double click FolderContentsInfoTip with value 0. 

Lock Taskbar 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Advanced 
Double click at TaskBarSizeMove and insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Deleting Past Items Icons In Taskbar 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\TrayNotify 
Erase IconStreams and PastIconsStream, then open Task Manager, at Tab Processes right click at explorer.exe and choose End Process. 
Click File > New Task (Run) and re-type explorer and press OK. 

Hide System Tray 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
If Explorer key not exist yet, make a new DWORD Value and give name NoTrayItemsDisplay. 
Double click NoTrayItemsDisplay and insert value 1 in Value Data. 
To return it back System Tray insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Right-Click In Desktop 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoViewContextMenu. 
Double click NoViewContextMenu and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Change Delay Time When Open up Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/Desktop 
Double click at MenuShowDelay and change milisecond value from 400 into different one. The More its small the more its faster. 

Arrange Icon Size In Desktop And Start Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics 
Doubl click Shell Icon Size and change value 32 into different one, ex 10. 

Change Windows Color 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/Colors 
Double click Window and insert RGB combination color (Use Adobe PhotoShop to define appropriate combination color). 

Change Text Color On Windows 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/Colors 
Double click WindowText and insert RGB combination color 

Vanishing Screen Saver Tab 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/System 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/System 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoDispScrSavPage. 
Double click NoDispScrSavPage and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Change Screen Saver By Registry 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/Desktop 
Double click SCRNSAVE.EXE then insert desired Screen Saver file location path. 
Ex: C:\WINDOWS\ScreenSaver.scr 

Deactivated Default Screen Saver 
HKEY_USERS/.DEFAULT/Control Panel/Desktop 
Double click ScreenSaveActive and insert value 0 in Value Data. 
To return it back insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Vanishing Small Arrow Mark On Shortcut Icon 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/Inkfile 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/piffile 
Change name IsShortcut into IsShortcuts. 

Change Wallpaper Style 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/Desktop 
Double click at WallpaperStyle and insert value as the following in Value Data: 
1 > Center 
2 > Stretch 
3 > Tile 

Deactivated Low Disk Space Warning 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoLowDiskSpaceChecks. 
Doubl click NoLowDiskSpaceChecks and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Properties Menu My Computer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoPropertiesMyComputer. 
Double click NoPropertiesMyComputer and insert value 1 in Value Data. 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoPropertiesMyComputer. 
Double click NoPropertiesMyComputer and insert value 1 in Value Data. 
If Explorer key not existed yet, make a one by clicking menu Edit > New > Key and give name Explorer. 

Change CoolSwitch Size 
(Try press Alt+Tab, that is what it called CoolSwitch) 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/Desktop 
HKEY_USERS/.DEFAULT/Control Panel/Desktop 
Click CoolSwitchColumns and set how far this CoolSwitch will displayed by inserting desired value in Value Data. 
Then click CoolSwitchRows and do the same thing. 

Deactivated CoolSwitch Function 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/Desktop 
HKEY_USERS/.DEFAULT/Control Panel/Desktop 
Doubl click at CoolSwitch and insert value 0. 

Deactivated Animation On Windows XP 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/Desktop/WindowMetrics 
Double click at MinAnimate and insert value 1 to deactivated, and 0 to re-Activated. 

Change Left Click Button into Right Click Button In Mouse 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/Mouse 
Doubl click SwapMouseButtons and give value 1 in Value Data. 

Change Scroll Lines On Scroll Mouse 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/Desktop 
Double click at WheelScrollLines insert desired value (accordance with desired scroll line) in Value Data. 

Hide System Properties In Control Panel 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/don't load 
make a new String Value and give name sysdm.cpl. 
Double click sysdm.cpl and type Yes at Value Data. 

Deactivated Display Properties 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies 
On subkey Policies, make a new key with Edit > New > Key and give name System. 
Then in subkey System, make a new DWORD Value and give name NoDispCPL. 
Double click NoDispCPL ad insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Arrange Repeat Speed Rate Keyboard 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/Keyboard 
Double click KeyboardSpeed and insert desired value. The more higher value, the more faster the Repeat Rate. 

Underline Text In Notepad 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Notepad 
Double click lfUnderline and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Word Wrap Mode In Notepad 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Notepad 
Double click fWrap and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Status Bar In Notepad 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Notepad 
Double click StatusBar and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

DVD In Windows Media Player 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/MediaPlayer/Player/Settings 
Choose Edit > New > String Value and give name DVDUI. 
Double click DVDUI and insert text Yes in Value Data. 

Adding Windows Media Player Identity 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Policies/Microsoft 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Policies/Microsoft/Windows 
Click Edit > New > Key and give name WindowsMediaPlayer. 
Click Edit > New > String Value and give name TitleBar. 
Double click TitleBar and insert desired text in Value Data. 

Change Stop Button Into Play Button In Windows Media Player 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/MediaPlayer/Objects/StopButton 
Double click onclick and insert text player.controls.play() in Value Data. 

Choose Default CD Turning Audio 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/AudioCD/Shell/Play/Command 
Double click (Default) and insert path software that you want it as CD Audio turning by default. 
Ex: C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe 

Restoring Access To CD-ROM 
After uninstalling a burning CD program, there is a situation where CD-ROM cannot be access anymore, the solution: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} 
Delete subkey LowerFilters and UpperFilters by pressing Del button. 

Minimize Thumbnail Size For Windows Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer 
Choose Edit > New > Binary Value and give name ThumbnailSize. 
Double click ThumbnailSize and insert value 20 in Value Data. 

Make Private Shortcut Menu In Windows Explorer 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/Drive/Shell 
Choose Edit > New > Key and give name Winamp as for example. 
Double click option (Default) at right side from registry editor and insert text Winamp. 
Click subkey Winamp and choose Edit > New > Key and give name Command. 
Double click option (Default) and insert path C:\Program Files\Winamp\Winamp.exe in Value Data. 


Encryption By Context Menu 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Advanced 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name EncryptionContextMenu. 
Double click EncryptionContextMenu and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Change Icon On Drives 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Explorer 
If it's not existed yet, choose Edit > New > Key and give name accordance with desired drive [ex: C for drive C:] 
At those value, make a new Key again and give name DefaultIcon. 
Double click option (Default) anmd insert location path where those icon exist (ex:\Documents\CDrive Icon.ico) 

Hide A Drive 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/Explorer 
Choose Edit > New > DWORD Value and give name NoDrives. 
Double click NoDrives and determine which drive that you want to vanish in Value Data. 
Ex: If you wish to vanishing drive E:, insert value 16 in Value Data. 
The combination value in Value Data are the following: 
A: > 1 
B: > 2 
C: > 4 
D: > 8 
E: > 16 
F: > 32 
G: > 64 
H: > 128 
I: > 256 
J: > 512 
K: > 1024 
L: > 2048 
M: > 4096 
All: > 67108863 

Make Tip Of The Day Windows Explorer 
To activated open Windows Explorer then choose View > Explorer Bar > Tip of the Day. 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/Tips 
In right side window there will be many tips in a row that stored in value 0 - 49. 
2 thing you can do is change the tips by double click each value with desired text. 
Second is adding new tips started with row after value 49 (ex 50 and so on.). 
Choose Edit > New > String Value and give name with digit number form that continues from last digit number in tips (ex 50 and so on.). 
Double click at those new value and fill with deisre text in Value Data. 

Hide Advanced Settings In Folder Options Windows Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer 
Under Explorer key there'll be subkey called Advanced. Right click and choose Rename. Change name Advanced into Advancedx. 

Cheat Code Playing Game Hearts 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Applets 
Click Edit > New > Key and give name Hearts. 
Click Edit > New > String Value and give name ZB and fill with value 42 in Value Data. 
Open game Hearts in Start Menu > All Programs > Games. After inserting player name, press the following combination: 
Ctrl+Shift+Alt+F12 and all card will be opened. 

Cleaning Registry Trash 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/Application 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE 
Choose one of subkey which is software name that you want to deleted, then press Del button. 

Cleaning Uninstall Trash 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Uninstall 
Delete subkey that have the same name with the uninstalled software. 

Deleting Unnecessary Program List From Add/Remove Programs 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SOFTWARE\ Microsoft\ Windows\ CurrentVersion\ Uninstall 
Delete subkey that has unnecessary program by pressing Del button. 

Running Program When StartUp 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Run 
Choose Edit > New > String Value with Winamp for example. 
Double click at those value and insert path where those program installed (C:\Program Files\Winamp\Winamp.exe). 

Deleting StartUp Items In MSCONFIG 
Click Start > Run > type msconfig, then click on startup tab, uncheck the check box in program deleted from startup list. 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Run 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Run 
Delete subkey that has unwanted program by pressing Del button. 

Speed Up Shutdown Windows XP Process 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control 
Double click WaitToKillServiceTimeout and change the value into something more lower than 2000. 

Change AM And PM Into Morning and Afternoon 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Control Panel/International 
Double click s1159 and change text AM with MORNING. 
Double click s2359 and change text PM with AFTERNOON. 

Deactivated AutoRun Function 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies/Explorer 
Double click NoDriveTypeAutoRun and insert value 95 in Value Data. 

Turn Off Automatically Not Responding Program 
HKEY_USERS/.DEFAULT/Control Panel/Desktop 
Double click AutoEndTasks and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Displaying My Computer Hidden Option 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Internet Settings/Zones/0 
Double click Flags then change into Decimal and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Function New Window In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Policies/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Restrictions 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoOpeninNewWnd. 
Double click NoOpeninNewWnd and insert 1 in Value Data. 

Change Toolbar Background Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Toolbar 
Choose Edit > New > String Value and give name BackBitmap. 
Double click BackBitmap and fill with location path where bitmap is (.bmp) that will turn into toolbar background in Value Data. Ex: C:\WINDOWS\Wallpaper.bmp 

Change Internet Explorer Version 
To define what version your Internet Explorer have: Help > About Internet Explorer on Internet Explorer browser. 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Internet Explorer 
Double click Version and insert desired value in Value Data. 

To checking Internet Explorer ProductID 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Registration 
Look for ProductID on key ProductId, at those value there'll stated what Internet Explorer ProductID you using it. 

Full Screen Mode In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Main 
Double click FullScreen and insert text Yes in Value Data. 

Change Internet Explorer Title 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Main 
Choose Edit > New > String Value and give name Window Title. 
Double click Window Title and insert desired text in Value Data. 

Cleaning URL List On Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/TypedURLs 
Delete value url1, url2 and so on by pressing Del button. 

Hiding Go Button On Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Main 
Choose Edit > New > String Value and give name ShowGoButton. 
Double click ShowGoButton and insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Change Internet Explorer Icon Name 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\CLSID\{871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D} 
Double click at value (Default) at right side, insert desired text in Value Data. 

Adding Domain .Gov On Searching Website 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Main/UrlTemplate 
Choose Edit > New > String Value and give name with value which is constanly continues from existed value. 
Double click at those value and type %s.gov in Value Data. 

Tweaking Memory On Windows XP 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Session Manager/Memory Management 
Double click at DisablePagingExecutive and insert value 1 in Value Data. 
If its activated, Windows will not doing paging file into hard drive. The System Operation and program will become more responsive. Suggested for computer that has bigger memory more than 128MB. 
Double click at LargeSystemCache and insert value 1 in Value Data. 
If its activated, the system will alocating all memory (except 4 MB for disk caching) for file caching. Computer will do caching kernel XP inside memory so that Windows XP can run more faster. 

Unload .dll For Speed Up Memory Access 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Explorer 
Choose Edit > New > Key and give name AlwaysUnloadDLL. 
On Default Value Option insert value 1. 

Deleting Pagefile When Shut Down 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Session Manager\Memory Management 
Double click ClearPageFileAtShutdown and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Moving Pagefile 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Session Manager/Memory Management 
Double click PagingFiles then change path to new desired location. 
Ex: D:\pagefile.sys 1024 1024 

Restoring Search Function Into Old Display 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/CabinetState 
Choose Edit > New > String Value and give name UseSearchAsst. 
Double click UseSearchAsst and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Hiding Device Manager 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Policies 
Choose Edit > New > Key and give name System. 
In subkey System make a new DWORD Value and give name NoDevMgrPage. 
Double click NoDevMgrPage ad insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Optimized Hard Drive While Computer On Idle Condition 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\OptimalLayout 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name EnableAutoLayout. 
Double click EnableAutoLayout and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deleting Run As Option In Context Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value baru and give name HideRunAsVerb. 
Double click HideRunAsVerb and insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Windows XP Tour 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Applets\Tour 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Applets\Tour 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet and give name RunCount. 
Double click RunCount and insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Store Notepad Configuration Changes 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Notepad 
Make each new DWORD Value and give value fSavePageSettings and fSaveWindowPositions. 
Double click at fSavePageSettings and fSaveWindowPositions and insert value 1 on each Value Data. 

Specific Information In Device Manager 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Session Manager\Environment 
Make a new String Value or change existed String Value called DEVMGR_SHOW_DETAILS. 
Double click DEVMGR_SHOW_DETAILS and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Show All Hidden Devices In Device Manager 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Session Manager\Environment 
Make a new String Value and give name DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES. 
Double click DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Task Manager 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\System 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\System 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name DisableTaskMgr. 
Double click DisableTaskMgr and insert 1 in Value Data. 

Using Smooth Scrolling On Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main 
If it's not existed yet, make a new DWORD Value and give name SmoothScroll. 
Double click SmoothScroll and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Image Preview Using Windows Picture & Fax Viewer 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\image\She llEx\ContextMenuHandlers\ShellImagePreview 
Double click at Default value and clear the value (delete {e84fda7c-1d6a-45f6-b725-cb260c236066}) 

Change Thumbnail Setting 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Explorer 
If it's not existed yet, make a new DWORD Value and give name ThumbnailSize and ThumbnailQuality. 
Double click ThumbnailSize and insert desired value accordance with size in pixel. 
Double click ThumbnailQuality and insert desired value accordance with the presentation quality (50% - 100%). 

Deactivated Cache On Thumbnail 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name DisableThumbnailCache. 
Double click DisableThumbnailCache and insert 1 in Value Data. 

Change Color On Encrypted File 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer 
Make a new Binary Value and give name AltEncryptionColor. 
Double click AltEncryptionColor and insert desired RGB Color. 
Hints: RR GG BB 00 (Default 00 80 40 00) 

Change Color On Compression File And Folder 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer 
Make a new Binary Value if it's not already yet and give name AltColor. 
Double click at AltColor and insert desired RGB Color. 
Hints: RR GG BB 00 (Default 00 00 ff 00) 
Note: In order to activated this feature in Folder Options give check mark at Show encrypted or compressed NTFS in color. 

Alternative Color At Compression File 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name ShowCompColor. 
Double click ShowCompColor and insert 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Web Content In Explorer And Desktop 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name ClassicShell. 
Double click ClassicShell and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Removing My Computer From Desktop And Start Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\NonEnum 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\NonEnum 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet and give name {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}. 
Double click {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} and insert 1 in Value Data. 

Choose The First Desktop Icon 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103} 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name SortOrderIndex. 
Double click SortOrderIndex and insert the following value in Value Data as selection: 
48 > My Documents 
54 > My Computer 

Show Windows Version In Desktop 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet and give name PaintDesktopVersion. 
Double click PaintDesktopVersion and insert 1 in Value Data. 

Show Descriptions Pop-up In Explorer And Dekstop Item 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet and give value ShowInfoTip. 
Double click ShowInfoTip and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Desktop Cleanup Wizard 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Desktop\CleanupWiz 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoRun. 
Double click NoRun and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Hiding Internet Explorer Icon 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give value NoInternetIcon. 
Double click NoInternetIcon and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Removing My Documents From Desktop 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\CLSID\{450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103}\ShellFolder 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Explorer\CLSID\{450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103}\ShellFolder 
Change value on Attributes key into 0xf0500174. Press F5 to see the result. 

Deleting Directly Without Using Recycle Bin 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoRecycleFiles. 
Doubl click NoRecycleFiles and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Recycle Bin 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Explorer\BitBucket 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NukeOnDelete. 
Double click NukeOnDelete and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Activated Advanced File System And Sharing Security 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Lsa 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name ForceGuest. 
Double click ForceGuest and insert 0 in Value Data. 

Deactivated NTFS Last Access Time Stamp 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\FileSystem 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet and give name NtfsDisableLastAccessUpdate. 
Double click NtfsDisableLastAccessUpdate and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated 8.3 Name Creation (NTFS) 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\FileSystem 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation. 
Double click NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Activated 48-bit Support LBA For Large Harddrive Capacity 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Atapi\Parameters 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name EnableBigLba. 
Double click EnableBigLba and insert value 1 in Value Data. 
Note: Only for Windows XP user before SP1. 

Deactivated CD Burning Function 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoCDBurning. 
Double click NoCDBurning and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Change Logon Screen 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name LogonType. 
Double click LogonType and insert value as the following at Value Data: 
0 > Classic Mode 
1 > Welcome Screen 

Activated Fast User Switching 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name AllowMultipleTSSessions. 
Double click AllowMultipleTSSessions and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Activated Power-off Monitor In Logon Screen 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Control Panel\Desktop 
Double click PowerOffActive and ScreenSaveActive and insert value 1 at each Value Data. 
Double click SCRNSAVE.EXE insert text (None) to Value Data. 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Control Panel\PowerCfg 
Double click CurrentPowerPolicy and insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Passport Balloon Reminder 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MessengerServ ice 
Make a new Binary Value and give name PassportBalloon. 
Double click PassportBalloon and insert 0a 00 00 00 to Value Data. 

Change Wallpaper In Logon Screen 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Control Panel\Desktop 
Change value key Wallpaper and insert desired bitmap location file path (.bmp). (ex: D:/Documents/Wallpaper.bmp) 

Limitation of Automatic Login Amount 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name AutoLogonCount. 
Klik ganda AutoLogonCount and insert desired value accordance with desired Limited login amount. 

Dialog Box Before Logon 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon 
Doubl click LegalNoticeCaption and insert desired text title (ex: WARNING). 
Double click LegalNoticeText and insert desired text (ex: Do Not Attempt to Logon to this system unless you are an authorized user). 

Customize Windows Logon And Security Dialog Title 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon 
Make a new String Value and give name Welcome. 
Double click Welcome and insert desired text. 

Pushing Automatic Login Used 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon 
Make a new String Value and give name ForceAutoLogon. 
Double click ForceAutoLogon and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Activated Automatic Login By Using Shift Button 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon 
Make a new String Value and give name IgnoreShiftOverride. 
Double click IgnoreShiftOverride and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Hiding Usernames From Logon Screen 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\SpecialAccounts\UserLis t 
Make a new DWORD Value and give it name accordance with desired username. 
Double click at those value and insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Activated Start Menu Scrolling 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
Make a new String Value and give name StartMenuScrollPrograms. 
Double click StartMenuScrollPrograms and insert Yes input in Value Data. 

Removing Undock Computer Option From Start Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoStartMenuEjectPC. 
Double click NoStartMenuEjectPC and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Sorting New Program In Start Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet and give name Start_NotifyNewApps. 
Double click Start_NotifyNewApps and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Start Menu Folders Modification 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
Make a few DWORD Value if it's not existed yet and give name Start_ShowControlPanel, Start_ShowMyComputer, Start_ShowMyDocs, Start_ShowMyMusic, Start_ShowMyPics and Start_ShowNetConn 
Start_ShowControlPanel - Control Panel 
Start_ShowMyComputer - My Computer 
Start_ShowMyDocs - My Documents 
Start_ShowMyMusic - My Music 
Start_ShowMyPics - My Pictures 
Start_ShowNetConn - Network Connections 
Double click at each key and give selection value as the following: 
0 = Hidden 
1 = Open When Clicked 
2 = Expand Contents 

Removing Program Access And Defaults From Start Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoSMConfigurePrograms. 
Double click NoSMConfigurePrograms and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Removing Disconnect Item Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoDisconnect. 
Double click NoDisconnect and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Removing Step In Run Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\RunMRU 
Delete a few desired key by pressing Del button. 

Activated Favorites In Start Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name StartMenuFavorites. 
Double click StartMenuFavorites and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Removing Pinned Programs From Start Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoStartMenuPinnedList. 
Double click NoStartMenuPinnedList and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Removing All Programs From Start Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoStartMenuMorePrograms. 
Double click NoStartMenuMorePrograms and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Determine Respond Time For Not Responding Application 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Control Panel\Desktop 
Make a new String Value if it's not existed yet and give name HungAppTimeout. 
Double click HungAppTimeout and insert time input on milliseconds (1000 = 1 seconds). 

Turn Off Not Responding Application Automatically 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Control Panel\Desktop 
Double click AutoEndTasks and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Activated Shutdown Event Tracker 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Reliability 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name ShutdownReasonUI. 
Double click ShutdownReasonUI and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Save Function On Desktop Configuration & Setting 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoSaveSettings. 
Double click NoSaveSettings and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Creation Of LastKnownGood Configuration Function 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon 
Make a new String Value if it's not existed yet, and give name ReportBootOk. 
Double click ReportBootOk and insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Automatic Restart On BSOD (Blue Screen Of Death) 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\CrashControl 
Change value in AutoReboot and insert value 1 at Value Data. 

Activated Automatic Daylight Savings Adjustment 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\TimeZoneInformation 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name DisableAutoDaylightTimeSet. 
Double click DisableAutoDaylightTimeSet and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Update Device Driver Wizard 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name NoDevMgrUpdate. 
Double click NoDevMgrUpdate and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Hiding Computer Management Option (Right Click at My Computer menu Manage) 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoManageMyComputerVerb. 
Double click NoManageMyComputerVerb and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Automatic Windows Update Configuration 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Win dows\WindowsUpdate\AU 
Make a few DWORD Value with the following name: 
NoAutoUpdate 
0 - Enable Automatic Updates (Default) 
1 - Disable Automatic Updates 
AUOptions 
2 - Notify for download and notify for install 
3 - Auto download and notify for install 
4 - Auto download and schedule the install 
ScheduledInstallTime 
0 to 23 - Install time of day in 24-hour format 

Activated Windows Key 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Keyboard Layout 
Make a new Binary Value and give name Scancode Map. 
Double click Scancode Map and insert input as the following at Value Data: 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 5B E0 00 00 5C E0 00 00 00 00 

Change Power Management Configuration 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\PowerCfg 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Control Panel\PowerCfg 
Make a new String Value if it's not existed yet, and give name CurrentPowerPolicy. 
Doubl click CurrentPowerPolicy and insert value input as the following at Value Data: 
0 - Home/Office Desktop 
1 - Portable/Laptop Computer 
2 - Monitor On Presentations 
3 - Network Computer (No Wake-On-LAN) 
4 - Optimized For High Performance 
5 - Optimized For Power Saving 

Registry Size Limit Configuration 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Contro l 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name RegistrySizeLimit. 
Double click RegistrySizeLimit and insert input 0xffffffff in Value Data. 

Determine Displayed Error Popup Messages 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Windows 
Double click ErrorMode and insert desired value input as the following at Value Data: 
0 - All Errors Appear In Popups (Default) 
1 - System Errors Disabled, Application Errors Still Using Popups 
2 - Neither System Or Application Errors Use Popups 

Selection For Running 16-bit Program At VDM (Virtual DOS Machine) 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name MemCheckBoxInRunDlg. 
Double click MemCheckBoxInRunDlg and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Used Priority Virtual Machine Selection 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\WOW 
Double click DefaultSeparateVDM and insert value Yes or No in Value Data. 

Change Paged Size And Non Paged Pool Memory 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Session Manager\Memory Management 
Make a few new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give each name PagedPoolSize and NonPagedPoolSize. 
Double click PagedPoolSize and NonPagedPoolSize and insert desired value input (in bytes) at Value Data. 

Automatic Administrative Logon At Recovery Console 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Setup\RecoveryConsole 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name SecurityLevel. 
Double click SecurityLevel and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Full Access Through Floopy Disk At Recovery Console 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Setup\RecoveryConsole 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name SetCommand. 
Double click SetCommand and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Change NumLock Status 
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Control Panel\Keyboard 
Double click InitialKeyboardIndicators and insert value input as the following at Value Data: 
0 - NumLock is turned off after logon 
1 - NumLock is turned on after logon 

Activated Remote Assistance 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Terminal Server 
Make a few DWORD Value and give each name AllowTSConnections, fDenyTSConnections, and fAllowToGetHelp. 
Double click at each value and insert value input as the following in Value Data: 
AllowTSConnections > 1 
fDenyTSConnections > 0 
fAllowToGetHelp > 1 

Deactivated Warning In Startup 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoPopUpsOnBoot. 
Double click NoPopUpsOnBoot and insert value 1 in Value Data. 
Make a new DWORD Value again and give name Error Mode. 
Double click Error Mode and insert value input as the following: 
0 = No Error Suppression 
1 = Suppress System Errors 
2 = Suppress All Errors 

Change Icon Cache Size 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Explorer 
Make a new String Value and give name Max Cached Icons. 
Double click Max Cached Icons and insert value 2000 (100 - 4096 = in bytes) at Value Data. 

Windows Error Reporting Configuration 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\PCHealth\Err orReporting 
Make a few DWORD Value and give value: 
DoReport - Enable error reporting 
ShowUI - Show user interface 
IncludeKernelFaults - Include kernel errors in the report 
IncludeMicrosoftApps - Include Microsoft applications in the report 
IncludeWindowsApps - Include Windows components in the report 
Double click each value and insert value 1 (enable) or 0 (disable) in Value Data. 

Stepping Mode On Windows Update Process 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup 
Make a new String Value and give name SteppingMode. 
Double click SteppingMode and insert Y in Value Data. 

Change Active Desktop Background On Safe Mode 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\SafeMode\General 
Double click Wallpaper and insert desired wallpaper location path in Value Data. 

Deactivated Properties Menu On Recycle Bin 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoPropertiesRecycleBin. 
Double click NoPropertiesRecycleBin and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Restore Windows Folder Function On Startup 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name PersistBrowsers. 
Double click PersistBrowsers and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Removing Shared Documents From My Computer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoSharedDocuments. 
Double click NoSharedDocuments and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Speed Up Access On .AVI File 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{87D62D94-71B3-4b9a-9489-5FE6850DC73E} 
Change key name {87D62D94-71B3-4b9a-9489-5FE6850DC73E} and placed minus sign ( - ) in the front. 
ex: -{87D62D94-71B3-4b9a-9489-5FE6850DC73E} 

Adding Selection Copy To Menu And Move To Folder On Context Menu 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\Con textMenuHandlers 
To make subkey choose menu Edit > New > Key. 
Make a new subkey and give name Copy To then double click (Default value) and input {C2FBB630-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13} in Value Data. 
Make a new subkey and give name Move To then double click (Default value) and input {C2FBB631-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13} in Value Data. 


Adding Option Send To On Context Menu 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\Con textMenuHandlers 
To make subkey choose menu Edit > New > Key. 
Make a new subkey and give name Send To then double click (Default value) and input {7BA4C740-9E81-11CF-99D3-00AA004AE837} in Value Data. 

Show Hidden Folders And Files 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
Double click Hidden and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Show Hidden File Operating System 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name ShowSuperHidden. 
Double click ShowSuperHidden and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Change Program And Common Files Directory 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion 
Double click ProgramFilesDir and CommonFilesDir and insert new desired location path in Value Data. 

Launch Folder Window At Different Process 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name SeparateProcess. 
Double click SeparateProcess and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Automatically Expand Folders In Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name FriendlyTree. 
Double click FriendlyTree and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Make Your Own Tips When 1st Time Login To Windows 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Explorer\Tips 
Make a new or few String Value depended on continues from current tips (ex 50 and so on) and input tips with desired text. 

Change Instalation File Location Windows 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Setup 
Double click SourcePath and insert new desired location path. 

Using Windows Update Without Doing Registration 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion 
Make a new String Value if it's not existed yet, and give name RegDone. 
Double click RegDone and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Activated Reserved QOS Bandwidth 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Win dows\Psched 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name NonBestEffortLimit. 
Double click NonBestEffortLimit and insert value 0 (hexadecimal) in Value Data. 

Removing Hand Icon At Shared Resources 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Network\SharingHandler 
Double click (Default value) and erase the value in Value Data. 
To turn back icon, insert ntshrui.dll at Value Data. 

Activated Network Adapter Onboard Processor 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Tcpip\Parameters 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name DisableTaskOffload. 
Double click DisableTaskOffload and insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Pushing Active Desktop Using 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name ForceActiveDesktopOn. 
Double click ForceActiveDesktopOn and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Restriction On Active Desktop 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\ActiveDesktop 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\ActiveDesktop 
Make a new or few DWORD Value with the following name: 
NoChangingWallpaper - Disable the ability to change wallpapers. 
NoComponents - Disable components. 
NoAddingComponents - Disable the ability to add components. 
NoDeletingComponents - Disable the ability to delete components. 
NoEditingComponents - Disable the ability to edit components. 
NoCloseDragDropBands - Prevents adding, dragging, dropping and closing the Taskbar's toolbars. 
NoMovingBands - retrict adjustments to desktop toolbars 
NoHTMLWallPaper - only allow bitmaps (BMP) as wallpaper 
and insert value 1 for each Value Data. 

Prohibit Setting Active Desktop Changes 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoActiveDesktopChanges. 
Double click NoActiveDesktopChanges and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Active Desktop Selection From Setting Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoSetActiveDesktop. 
Double click NoSetActiveDesktop and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Active Desktop 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoActiveDesktop. 
Double click NoActiveDesktop and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Restriction of Desktop Theme Controls 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\System 
Make a new or few DWORD Value with the following name: 
NoVisualStyleChoice - Disable the "Windows and buttons" style control 
NoColorChoice - Disable the "Color scheme" control 
NoSizeChoice - Disable the "Font size" control 
To activated those restriction, insert value 1 on each Value Data. 
To activated default style, make a new String Value and give name SetVisualStyle. 
Double click SetVisualStyle and insert desired location file path .msstyles. 

Hiding Theme Configuration Tab 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name NoThemesTab. 
Double click NoThemesTab and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Hiding Navigation Keyboard Configuration 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoChangeKeyboardNavigationIndicators. 
Double click NoChangeKeyboardNavigationIndicators and insert value 1 in Value Data. 
Restriction of Animation Configuration Changes 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, ad give name NoChangeAnimation. 
Double click NoChangeAnimation and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Hiding Configuration Display Tab 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoDispSettingsPage. 
Double click NoDispSettingsPage and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Hiding Background Display Tab 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoDispBackgroundPage. 
Double click NoDispBackgroundPage and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Hiding Display Appearance 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoDispAppearancePage. 
Double click NoDispAppearancePage and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Increment Printer Function 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoAddPrinter. 
Double click NoAddPrinter and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Erasing Printer Function 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoDeletePrinter. 
Double click NoDeletePrinter and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Restriction of Security In Desktop 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name SecureDesktop. 
Double click SecureDesktop and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Removing Security Tab 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoSecurityTab. 
Double click NoSecurityTab and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Removing Hardware Tab 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoHardwareTab. 
Double click NoHardwareTab and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated New Item Menu 
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719} 
Change key name {D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719} and add minus sign ( - ) in the front. 
Ex: -{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719} 

Deactivated Customization Toolbar Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoToolbarCustomize. 
Double click NoToolbarCustomize and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Removing Selection For Change Or Hiding Toolbar 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoBandCustomize. 
Double click NoBandCustomize and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Removing File Menu From Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoFileMenu. 
Double click NoFileMenu and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Hiding Network Neighborhood Icon 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value ad give name NoNetHood. 
Double click NoNetHood and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Folder Options Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give value NoFolderOptions. 
Double click NoFolderOptions and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Removing Function For Modification File 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoFileAssociate. 
Double click NoFileAssociate and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Defencing TCP/IP Stack From Denial Of Service Attack 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Tcpip\Parameters 
Make a few DWORD Value if it's not existed yet and give name along with each value as the following: 
EnableDeadGWDetect = 0 
EnableICMPRedirect = 0 
EnablePMTUDiscovery = 0 
KeepAliveTime = 300,000 
NoNameReleaseOnDemand = 1 
PerformRouterDiscovery = 0 
SynAttackProtect = 2 

Deactivated DHCP Router Discovery 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Tcpip\Parameters 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name PerformRouterDiscovery. 
Double click PerformRouterDiscovery and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Nonactivated Web Printing 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Win dows NT\Printers 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name DisableWebPrinting. 
Double click DisableWebPrinting and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Nonactivated Recent Shares Function At Network Places 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoRecentDocsNetHood. 
Double click NoRecentDocsNetHood and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Closing Accsess To Anonymous User 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\LSA 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name RestrictAnonymous. 
Double click RestrictAnonymous and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Hiding Computer From Browser List 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\LanmanServer\Parameters 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name Hidden. 
Double click Hidden and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Hiding All Network In Network Neighborhood 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoEntireNetwork. 
Double click NoEntireNetwork and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Hiding Workgrup Content From Network Neighborhood 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoWorkgroupContents. 
Double click NoWorkgroupContents and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Hiding Selection Map And Disconnect Network Drive 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoNetConnectDisconnect. 
Double click NoNetConnectDisconnect and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Hiding Share Passwords Function With Asterisk Character 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name HideSharePwds. 
Double click HideSharePwds and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Hiding Closer Computer In A Network 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoComputersNearMe. 
Double click NoComputersNearMe and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Automatic Hidden Shares 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\LanmanServer\Parameters 
Make a few DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give each name AutoShareServer and AutoShareWks. 
Double click AutoShareServer and AutoShareWks and insert value 0 on each Value Data. 

Change Warning Password Used Period Limit Time 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon 
make a new DWORD Value and give name PasswordExpiryWarning. 
Double click PasswordExpiryWarning and insert desired amount of day (Default = 14) in Value Data. 

Blockade SPAM In Messenger Service 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Messenger 
Double click Start and insert value 4 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Recent Files Function In Media Player 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\P references 
Make a new Binary Value if it's not existed yet, and give name AddToMRU. 
Double click AddToMRU and insert value 00 in Value Data. 

Cleaning Temporary Internet Files When Exit 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Internet Settings\Cache 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Internet Settings\Cache 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name Persistent. 
Double click Persistent and insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Deactivated User Tracking Function 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoInstrumentation. 
Double click NoInstrumentation and insert value 1 in Value Data.

Removing Toolbar From Taskbar 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoToolbarsOnTaskbar. 
Double click NoToolbarsOnTaskbar and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Restriction On Using Logoff Button Selection In Start Menu 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name StartMenuLogoff. 
Double click StartMenuLogoff ad insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Secure Access In Removable Drives 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon 
Make a new String Value and give name AllocateDASD. 
Double click AllocateDASD and insert desired input as the following in Value Data: 
0 - Administrators only 
1 - Administrators and power users 
2 - Administrators and the interactive user 

Change Default Administrator Owner 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Lsa 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoDefaultAdminOwner. 
Double click NoDefaultAdminOwner and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Configuration of Security Windows Script Signature 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Script Host\Settings 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name TrustPolicy. 
Double click TrustPolicy and insert the following input in Value Data: 
0 = All 
1 = Prompt 
2 = Only Trusted 

Equipment Conversion IEEE 1394 Into Dynamic Disk Drive 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Dmadmin\Parameters 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name EnableDynamicConversionFor1394. 
Double click EnableDynamicConversionFor1394 and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Activated Mode UDMA66 Function In Chipset Intel 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Class\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name EnableUDMA66. 
Double click EnableUDMA66 and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Activated Warning Function On Low Disk Space 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\LanmanServer\Parameters 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name DiskSpaceThreshold. 
Double click DiskSpaceThreshold and insert input in presentation way (0 - 99 - default 10) in Value Data. 

Change Double Click Sensitivity On Mouse 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Mouse 
Make 2 String Value and set each name DoubleClickHeight and DoubleClickWidth. 
Double click each value and insert input in pixel form from an area selected double click in mouse (ex: each 4 at every value). 

Prevent Double Click Accidentally 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
Make a new String Value if it's not existed yet and give name UseDoubleClickTimer. 
Double click UseDoubleClickTimer and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Change Detection Wheel Mouse Function 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\i8042prt\Parameters 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name EnableWheelDetection. 
Double click EnableWheelDetection and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Change Keyboard Buffer Size 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Kbdclass\Parameters 
Double click KeyboardDataQueueSize and insert input in desired buffer form size (default 64 hex = 100 decimal) in Value Data. 

Change Mouse Buffer Size 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Mouclass\Parameters 
Double click MouseDataQueueSize and insert input in desiredbuffer form size (default 64 hex = 100 decimal) in Value Data. 

Arrange Snap To Function On Mouse 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Mouse 
Make a new String Value if it's not existed yet, and give ame SnapToDefaultButton. 
Double click SnapToDefaultButton and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Show Trail On Mouse Pointer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Mouse 
Make a new String Value if it's not existed yet, and give name MouseTrails. 
Double click MouseTrails and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Change Printer Spooler Priority 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Print 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name SpoolerPriority. 
Double click SpoolerPriority and insert few desired input as the following in Value Data: 
0 = Normal Priority 
1 = High Priority 
0xFFFFFFFF = Idle Priority 

Deactivated Notification Print Job At Event Viewer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Print\Providers 
Double click EventLog and insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Determine Scheduler Priority 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Print 
Double click SchedulerThreadPriority and insert desired input as the following in Value Data: 
0 = Normal 
1 = Above Normal 
ffffffff = Less Than Normal 

Beep Function In Printer Errors 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Print 
Double click BeepEnabled and insert value 1 in Value Data. 


Activated Message Notification Print Job 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Print\Providers 
Double click NetPopup and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Determine Message Purpose Display Printer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Print\Providers 
Double click NetPopupToComputer and insert desired input as the following in Value Data: 
0 = Local Computer 
1 = Users Computer 

Determine Timeout Printer Browser 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Print 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NetPrinterDecayPeriod. 
Double click NetPrinterDecayPeriod and insert desired input in milisecond (0 - 4294967295 - default 3,600,000) at Value Data. 

Determine Timeout In Print Server Broadcast 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Print 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name ServerThreadTimeout. 
Double click ServerThreadTimeout and insert desired input in milisecond (default 600,000 = 10 minute) in Value Data. 

Show Cascade Function In Folder Printer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
Make a new String Value and give name CascadePrinters. 
Double click CascadePrinters and insert text Yes input in Value Data. 

Optimalization Second Level Cache More Bigger 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Session Manager\Memory Management 
Double click SecondLevelDataCache and insert input in kilobytes size form in (decimal) at Value Data. 
Note: Only for old processor. 

See Processor Information 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\HARDWARE\DESCRIPTION\System\Cen tralProcessor\0 
Note: Only for see not for edited. 

Change Windows Update Text In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Inte rnet Explorer 
Make a new String Value and give name Windows Update Menu Text. 
Double click Windows Update Menu Text ad insert desired input text in Value Data. 

Deleting Shortcut To Label On Internet Explorer Links 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer 
Double click Show_FullURL and insert value 0 in Value Data. 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main 
Double click Show_FullURL and insert input text yes at Value Data. 

Lock Toolbar Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name Locked. 
Double click Locked and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Using Personalized Favorites Menu Function 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main 
Make a new String Value if it's not existed yet, and give name FavIntelliMenus. 
Double click FavIntelliMenus and insert input text Yes at Value Data. 
Note: Jf this function activated, url list that rarely used will be hidden at Favorites menu. 

Removing Few Toolbar Internet Explorer Button 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name SpecifyDefaultButtons. 
Double click SpecifyDefaultButtons and insert value 1 in Value Data. 
Then make a few DWORD Value to every button that you want to vanished with the following name: 
Btn_Back 
Btn_Forward 
Btn_Stop 
Btn_Refresh 
Btn_Home 
Btn_Search 
Btn_Folders 
Btn_Favorites 
Btn_Media 
Btn_History 
Btn_Fullscreen 
Btn_Tools 
Btn_MailNews 
Btn_Size 
Btn_Print 
Btn_Edit 
Btn_Discussions 
Btn_Cut 
Btn_Copy 
Btn_Paste 
Btn_Encoding 
Btn_PrintPreview 
Double click each value and insert value 2 in Value Data. 

Show Friendly HTTP Error Messages Function 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main 
Double click Friendly http errors and insert input text Yes in Value Data. 

Deactivated Expanding Internet Explorer New Menu Function 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoExpandedNewMenu. 
Double click NoExpandedNewMenu and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Automatic Change File Picture Size In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main 
Make a new String Value if it's not existed yet and give name Enable AutoImageResize. 
Double click Enable AutoImageResize and insert input text Yes in Value Data. 

Deactivated Internet Access 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Internet Settings 
Make a few DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give each name ProxyEnable and ProxyServer. 
Double click ProxyEnable and insert value 1 in Value Data. 
Double click ProxyServer and insert input in fake proxy address form, ex: 127.0.0.1:1271 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Inte rnet Explorer\Control Panel 
Make new 2 DWORD Value and give each name Connection Settings and Connwiz Admin Lock. 
Double click each value and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Change Default Keep-Alive Time-Out On Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Internet Settings 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name KeepAliveTimeout. 
Double click KeepAliveTimeout and insert desired input in milisecond (default 120,000) at Value Data. 

Change Amount of HTTP Simultaneous 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Internet Settings 
Make 2 new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name MaxConnectionsPerServer and MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server. 
Double click MaxConnectionsPerServer and insert desired input (default 2) in Value Data. 
Double click MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server and insert desired input (default 4) in Value Data 

Connection To Unicode Site (Foreign Language) With Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Wind ows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name MBCSServername. 
Double click MBCSServername and insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Configuration System-Wide Proxy Function 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Win dows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name ProxySettingsPerUser. 
Double click ProxySettingsPerUser and insert desired input as the following in Value Data: 
0 = Whole Machine 
1 = Per User 

FTP Mode In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Ftp 
Double click Use Web Based FTP and insert input text Yes in Value Data. 

Deactivated Custom Search Page Function In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main 
Double click Use Custom Search URL and insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Using Classic Search In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main 
Double click Use Search Asst and insert input text Yes in Value Data. 
Search Function With Using Address Bar In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl 
Choose menu Edit > New > Key and give name accordance with desired search engine. Ex: Google, Yahoo etc. 
Open those new subkey and insert input in (Default) in search engine address form chosen with adding additional %s in the back. ex: 
Google = [Only Registered and Activated Users Can See Links. Click Here To Register...] 
Yahoo = [Only Registered and Activated Users Can See Links. Click Here To Register...] 
Note: Only for Internet Explorer 6 

Change Search Assistant In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search 
Make a new String Value if it's not existed yet, and give name SearchAssistant. 
Double click SearchAssistant and insert url address from chosen search engine in Value Data. 
Ex: [Only Registered and Activated Users Can See Links. Click Here To Register...] 

Change Default Search Page In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main 
Make a new String Value if it's not existed yet, and give name Search Bar. 
Double click Search Bar and insert url address from chosen search engine in Value Data. 
Ex: [Only Registered and Activated Users Can See Links. Click Here To Register...] 

Deactivated Download File Function In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name 1803. 
Double click 1803 and insert value 3 in Value Data. 

Restriction Installation Program Through ActiveX In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name 1001. 
Double click 1001 and insert desired input as the following in Value Data: 
1 = Installations Prompt Enabled 
3 = Installations Disabled 

Deactivated Local Stylesheets Function In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Styles 
Double click Use My Stylesheet and insert value 0 in Value Data. 

Restriction For Import And Export Cookies Function And Favorites In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Inte rnet Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name DisableImportExportFavorites. 
Double click DisableImportExportFavorites and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Activated Password Caching Function In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Internet Settings 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name DisablePasswordCaching. 
Double click DisablePasswordCaching and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Restriction On Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Inte rnet Explorer\Restrictions 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Int ernet Explorer\Restrictions 
Make a new or few desired DWORD Value with their own name as the following: 
AlwaysPromptWhenDownload - Always prompt user when downloading files. 
NoBrowserBars - Disable changes to browsers bars. 
NoBrowserClose - Disable the option of closing Internet Explorer. 
NoBrowserContextMenu - Disable right-click context menu. 
NoBrowserOptions - Disable the Tools > Internet Options menu. 
NoBrowserSaveAs - Disable the ability to Save As. 
NoFavorites - Disable the Favorites. 
NoFileNew - Disable the File > New command. 
NoFileOpen - Disable the File > Open command. 
NoFindFiles - Disable the Find Files command. 
NoNavButtons - Disables the Forward and Back navigation buttons 
NoOpeninNewWnd - Disable Open in New Window option. 
NoPrinting - Remove Print and Print Preview from the File menu. 
NoSelectDownloadDir - Disable the option of selecting a download directory. 
NoTheaterMode - Disable the Full Screen view option. 
NoViewSource - Disable the ability to view the page source HTML. 
RestGoMenu - Remove Mail and News menu item. 
Double click at each value and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Caching Function On Secure Web Pages 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Internet Settings 
Make a new DWORD Value if it's not existed yet, and give name DisableCachingOfSSLPages. 
Double click DisableCachingOfSSLPages and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Activated Content Advisor 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Ratings\.Default 
Make a few DWORD Value with each name as the following: 
Enabled - (1 = enable content advisor, 0 = disable) 
Allow_Unknowns - (1 = display unrated sites, 0 = restrict unrated sites) 
PleaseMom - (1 = allow supervisor password, 0 = no supervisor override) 
Double click at each value and insert desired input in Value Data. 

Removing Content Advisor And Ratings Password Function 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Ratings 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Ratings 
Delete subkey below ratings key. 

Deactivated Help Menu In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Inte rnet Explorer\Restrictions 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Int ernet Explorer\Restrictions 
Make a new or few desired DWORD Value with their own name as the following: 
NoHelpMenu - Disable the entire help menu 
NoHelpItemNetscapeHelp - Remove the "For Netscape Users" menu item 
NoHelpItemSendFeedback - Remove the "Send Feedback" menu item 
NoHelpItemTipOfTheDay - Remove the "Tip of the Day" menu item 
NoHelpItemTutorial - Remove the "Tour" (Tutorial) menu item 
Double click at each value and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Access To URL File In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer 
Make a new DWORD Value and give name NoFileUrl. 
Double click NoFileUrl and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Control Panel Function In Internet Explorer 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Inte rnet Explorer\Control Panel 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Int ernet Explorer\Control Panel 
Make a few desired DWORD Value with their own name as the following: 
Advanced - Prevent changes to advanced settings 
Autoconfig - Prevent changes to Automatic Configuration 
Cache - Prevent changes to temporary file settings 
CalendarContact - Prevent changes to calender and contacts 
Certificates - Prevent changes to security certificates 
Check_If_Default - Prevent changes to default browser check 
Colors - Prevent Color changes 
Connection Settings - Prevent changes to connection settings 
Connection Wizard - Disable the Connection Wizard 
Fonts - Disable font changes 
History - Disable changes to History settings 
HomePage - Disable changes to Home Page settings 
Languages - Disable Language changes 
Links - Disable Links changes 
Messaging - Disable Messaging changes 
Profiles - Disable changes to Profiles 
Proxy - Disable changes to Proxy settings 
Ratings - Disable Ratings changes 
Wallet - Disable changes to Wallet settings 
Accessibility - disables all options under Accessibility 
GeneralTab - removes General tab 
SecurityTab - removes Security tab 
ContentTab - removes Content tab 
ConnectionsTab - removes Connections tab 
ProgramsTab - removes Programs tab 
PrivacyTab - removes Privacy tab 
AdvancedTab - removes Advanced tab 
CertifPers - prevents changing Personal Certificate options 
CertifSite - prevents changing Site Certificate options 
CertifPub - prevents changing Publisher Certificate options 
SecChangeSettings - prevents changing Security Levels for the Internet Zone 
SecAddSites - prevents adding Sites to any zone 
Privacy Settings - prevents changs to privacy settings 
FormSuggest - disables AutoComplete for forms 
FormSuggest Passwords - prevents Prompt me to save password from being displayed 
Connwiz Admin Lock - disables the Internet Connection Wizard 
Settings - prevents any changes to Temporary Internet Files 
ResetWebSettings - disables the Reset web Setting button 
Double click at each value and insert value 1 in Value Data. 

Deactivated Function Installation Program From Website 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains 
Make a new key right below Domains and give name accordance with chosen site name. ex 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\InternetSettings\ZoneMap\Domains\forbid den.com 
Below those subkey, make a new DWORD Value and give name * and insert value 4 in Value Data.


----------



## Ron (Aug 14, 2007)

Gr8 collection....
Is it urs


----------



## Pathik (Aug 14, 2007)

great collection


----------



## piyushp_20 (Aug 14, 2007)

good one


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 14, 2007)

great collection 
please mention the source before posting


----------



## kpmsivachand (Dec 14, 2007)

Good collection


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 14, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 14, 2007)

source plzzz?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 17, 2007)

nice 1.
But Source


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 25, 2007)

good job man..


----------



## Garbage (Dec 25, 2007)

nice collection...

But...

#1 : Please mention source
#2 : Edit the post and make Topics *BOLD*, so that it will be easy to read.


----------



## nsbindra (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## adi007 (Dec 26, 2007)

good one ..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 26, 2007)

never, ever tell anyone to play with the registry editor.


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2007)

GR8. Very informative indeed. 
If it's yours take regards or else mention the source


----------



## nvidia (Dec 26, 2007)

Cool!! Thanks for it


----------



## maxmk (Dec 26, 2007)

Gr888888 work kal_21 Thanks.

-Maxmk


----------

